# RPG Maker VX ... I have a idea



## BoneMonkey (Feb 11, 2008)

ok i have a idea im thinking of making a RPG story Based on what else ? gbatemp! imagine taking dangerous quests from costello while battling hordes of bonemonkies ? 

but i have a problem i have no idea what program to use i was doing research and came about 

RPG Maker VX
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nw_34U6Myos

anyone know if there is a english version available anyone have experience using it ? 

maybe someone knows a better program any info will help !


----------



## Gaisuto (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm not entire sure if the newest version is out, but the older ones, which I consider much better (Mainly because it's much more simple) ones have been around for a while are very easy to come by.

**Okay actually after checking this one out, this one seems really damn good too, wow. I'm going to keep my eye on this.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 11, 2008)

RPG Maker RX comes out in English in the US this month ! 

BUT there is a JAP version that is out now and someone translated it ....


----------



## Fiddy101 (Feb 11, 2008)

I have RPG Maker X and I never used it.


----------



## Gaisuto (Feb 11, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Feb 11 2008 said:


> RPG Maker RX comes out in English in the US this month !
> 
> BUT there is a JAP version that is out now and someone translated it ....


I saw a translation patch for a trial, but nothing for the full version.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 11, 2008)

I have the jap full version and translation patch .... 

but i wanna wait for the english version


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gYnRdJP2PQk  check that out gaisuto :-)


----------



## Renegade_R (Feb 11, 2008)

RPG Maker will only bring you pain.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 11, 2008)

seems the english version comes out this week ......


----------



## Renegade_R (Feb 11, 2008)

BoneMonkey...unless you plan to read the documentation in the coding of the Ruby System, you don't need the English version.

The translated version should do you just fine.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 11, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4G1aPz2fM3w&NR=1

wow im kinda impressed


----------



## Gaisuto (Feb 11, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Feb 11 2008 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4G1aPz2fM3w&NR=1
> 
> wow im kinda impressed


To do the stuff like that, you have to dive deep into their coding system. Don't expect to do stuff like that off the bat.
Thanks for bringing the full version of this to my attention though. Me and my friends love messing with the RPG Maker.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 11, 2008)

Im going to wait till the English version is out


----------



## Gaisuto (Feb 11, 2008)

Yeah. All the options that matter, like the events, are still in Japanese. Can't read jack, so I'm just going to wait it out.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 11, 2008)

damnnnnnnnnn the jap version sucks i want the US version!


----------



## JPH (Feb 11, 2008)

And you could battle trolls in the forums.

PS3 icons are like purple mushrooms, you die from them...

You could ride horses thru the levels (power up) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Teh possibilities...


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 11, 2008)

My character will be able to give you AIDS :-) lol


----------



## shadow1w2 (Feb 11, 2008)

May I suggest, Multi Media Fusion?
You can create just about anything with that. Very contained and simplified system. Still takes some getting used to though, its popwerfull enough to make any 2D application with enough work.

Theres also Gamemaker.
Dont forget C ++
Theres RPG makers for the GBA and Playstation.
Theres older RPG makers for the PC. I've played with em, their ok.
Theres Dream Studio for the dreamcast. Its a weird RPG like game maker prog.

Oh and then theres always flash.
You could grab the Wiicade.com API and code a game that can run on the Wii.
Theres tutorials everywhere for flash.

RPG maker though, I personally think its a waist of time unless you really wanna mess with that coding and the like.
Youd be better off coding something from scratch or using something like Multi Media Fusion to make it easier using its engine.

Oh ya, and RPG maker used to be free before its 2004 release, or was it 2003? I forget.

Good luck with it though, but I think you'll be in for a long wait for the english version.


----------



## CockroachMan (Feb 11, 2008)

QUOTE(Renegade_R @ Feb 11 2008 said:


> BoneMonkey...unless you plan to read the documentation in the coding of the Ruby System, you don't need the English version.
> 
> The translated version should do you just fine.




RPG Maker uses Ruby!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I thought it used their own weird simple scripting language.. interesting..


----------



## Jax (Feb 11, 2008)

I wanna be an NPC!


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 11, 2008)

what i need now is a sprtie version of bone monkey lol


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 11, 2008)

anyone good at making sprites ?


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 11, 2008)

lol the best i can do


----------



## Gaisuto (Feb 11, 2008)

QUOTE(CockroachMan @ Feb 11 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Renegade_R @ Feb 11 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > BoneMonkey...unless you plan to read the documentation in the coding of the Ruby System, you don't need the English version.
> ...


They started using Ruby in their last release, RPG Maker XP. You don't have to use it, but the option is available.


----------



## War (Feb 11, 2008)

As long as I'm in it, sounds good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(And no, "Pics of War naked" item doesn't count)


----------



## CockroachMan (Feb 11, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Feb 11 2008 said:


> lol the best i can do
> 
> 
> I liked it
> ...



That's nice to hear.. Ruby is an easy but powerful language, I would try it out if I already didn't had a lot of projects going on


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 11, 2008)

Can i be that mysterious NPC who gives you hints throughout the game but in the end was helping the final boss?

Or maybe I can be a member of your party? And were trying to save gbatemp from newly registered users


----------



## cruddybuddy (Feb 11, 2008)

QUOTE(shadow1w2 @ Feb 11 2008 said:


> May I suggest, Multi Media Fusion?
> You can create just about anything with that. Very contained and simplified system. Still takes some getting used to though, its popwerfull enough to make any 2D application with enough work.
> 
> Theres also Gamemaker.
> ...



Seconded: Multimedia Fusion 2 is a great program! However, it can be somewhat difficult to find online, unless you were planning on using your credit card. However, I can vouch for the power of MMF2. It really is a wonderful program. I have been using it ever since it was called Klik & Play back in the mid-90s, so if you need any help, just ask.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 11, 2008)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Feb 11 2008 said:


> Can i be that mysterious NPC who gives you hints throughout the game but in the end was helping the final boss?
> 
> Or maybe I can be a member of your party? And were trying to save gbatemp from newly registered users



you will defintly bein the party 

but i have tow ait tillt he program is released in english


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 11, 2008)

excelleeeeent

i already have ideas for some of my awesome moves


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 11, 2008)

a game based on gbatemp sounds amazing. i tried rpgmaker xp and i almost killed myself. i hope this is easier. and yea if the project ever starts up ill help. after all im going to college for this kind of stuff.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 11, 2008)

http://www.ex-designz.net/englishmidis/now...ing.asp?mid=517

fuck yeah found the theme song for it


----------



## cruddybuddy (Feb 11, 2008)

If you want to see the awesome power of RPGMaker VX, then try out my new game, Cruddy Quest RPG ver .001!

http://www.mediafire.com/?0cg2dg7dsnm


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 11, 2008)

ooooooooo ! screenshots please


----------



## cruddybuddy (Feb 11, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Feb 11 2008 said:


> ooooooooo ! screenshots please



Oh no! It's too cool for screenshots and if you put one up I'll send you a cyst and deceased letter. Just download! It's only 35 megs!


----------



## Westside (Feb 11, 2008)

QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Feb 11 2008 said:


> QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Feb 11 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > ooooooooo ! screenshots please
> ...


35 megs of virus, watch out for this dude.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Feb 11, 2008)

QUOTE(Westside @ Feb 11 2008 said:


> QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Feb 11 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Feb 11 2008 said:
> ...



EDIT: Perhaps that was too harsh. But I've never sent someone a virus, ever. And you didn't download the game so shut the hell up about what you known nothing.


----------



## Westside (Feb 11, 2008)

It's a joke man.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Feb 11, 2008)

QUOTE(Westside @ Feb 11 2008 said:


> It's a joke man.



Sorry, I don't get those cold, dry Canadian jokes.


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 11, 2008)

oh cruddy you are so funny


----------



## Vater Unser (Feb 11, 2008)

RPG Maker VX Changelog:


----------



## Westside (Feb 11, 2008)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Feb 11 2008 said:


> oh cruddy you are so funny


----------



## cruddybuddy (Feb 11, 2008)

QUOTE(Westside @ Feb 11 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Feb 11 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > oh cruddy you are so funny



That wasn't sarcasm. He was being serious. Really, he was. Shut up.


----------



## Westside (Feb 11, 2008)

QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Feb 11 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Westside @ Feb 11 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Feb 11 2008 said:
> ...


----------



## CockroachMan (Feb 11, 2008)

cruddybuddy should be one of the bosses..


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 11, 2008)

here is my GBAtemp inspired dialogue box i wish i could do more but without the game i can't :-(


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 11, 2008)

IT WAS SARCASTICALLY SERIOUS


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 11, 2008)

rofl cruddy buddies rpg is nuts


----------



## cruddybuddy (Feb 12, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Feb 11 2008 said:


> rofl cruddy buddies rpg is nuts



Haha, thanks for trying it out. I'm going to keep working on it and then when I'm finished I will delete it! Or, I might upload that one too.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 12, 2008)

Linki do you have any pics of your avatar guy ?


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 12, 2008)

http://img231.imageshack.us/img231/3736/heavenorhellyk0.jpg
http://web.mac.com/mthrnite/iWeb/Mothernit.../Linkiclaus.gif

my avatar is original content


----------



## raulpica (Feb 12, 2008)

Me too me too!

Please Bone


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 12, 2008)

hold on im not adding anyone yet ! i dont have the program at all !


----------



## Jackreyes (Feb 12, 2008)

Lol.
Good luck.

I'm downloading your game atm cruddy


----------



## Orc (Feb 12, 2008)

QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Feb 12 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Westside @ Feb 11 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > It's a joke man.
> ...


*Adds Cruddybuddy to Buddy list.*


BoneMonkey, if you add me in your game. Don't make me look like an orc. I'll punch you in the nose. I look like a sexy woman IRL.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 12, 2008)

the english version is out ?


----------



## Westside (Feb 12, 2008)

QUOTE(Orc @ Feb 11 2008 said:


> QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Feb 12 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Westside @ Feb 11 2008 said:
> ...


IF YOU are a sexy woman, then why would you call your self an ORC?  The green manly beast?  Why must you center your posts?  Centering is very manly.  Purpling your text is something a female would do.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Feb 12, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Feb 11 2008 said:


> the english version is out ?



Who said that?


----------



## jgu1994 (Feb 12, 2008)

Good luck with your game BM. And if you feel like it, you can add me, if you don't I may ask linkiboy too kill you, uhh, forget what you read about having someone kill you.

Edit: Oh, and you'll definitely need a gripping storyline or good dialog. If you need help with that, I'm one of your go to guys. Writing is one of my specialties, especially creative writing.


----------



## Jackreyes (Feb 12, 2008)

WTH?
Bonemonkey... where'd your post go?


----------



## Orc (Feb 12, 2008)

Westside said:


> Orc said:
> 
> 
> > cruddybuddy said:
> ...


LEARN TO READ​


----------



## Westside (Feb 12, 2008)

Orc said:


> Westside said:
> 
> 
> > Orc said:
> ...








 Orcs can't be sexy... it's an oxymoron.  I said you call yourself an Orc, which you do... I don't understand what I misread?


----------



## Orc (Feb 12, 2008)

Westside said:


> Orc said:
> 
> 
> > Westside said:
> ...


I wrote that I look like a sexy woman IRL.


Also: Orcs can be sexy. They do it ALL THE TIME.​


----------



## Westside (Feb 12, 2008)

Orc said:


> Westside said:
> 
> 
> > Orc said:
> ...


I know, sexy women in real life tend to also carry on their personality online.  I held a forum with many girls I know, they do all the shit that Urza does with his posts.


----------



## Gaisuto (Feb 12, 2008)

Lay off the damn Quote Button for a while guys, geez.


----------



## Orc (Feb 12, 2008)

QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Feb 12 2008 said:


> Lay off the damn Quote Button for a while guys, geez.


It's the testing area, geez. Let us have our fun.


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 12, 2008)

QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Feb 11 2008 said:


> Lay off the damn Quote Button for a while guys, geez.


no


----------



## CockroachMan (Feb 12, 2008)

QUOTE(Orc @ Feb 11 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Feb 12 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Lay off the damn Quote Button for a while guys, geez.
> ...



Quote restriction? On my testing area!?


----------



## Westside (Feb 12, 2008)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Feb 11 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Feb 11 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Lay off the damn Quote Button for a while guys, geez.
> ...








 , I'm falling madly in love with Linkiboy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



In ??????????, we call that ???????.


----------



## CockroachMan (Feb 12, 2008)

QUOTE(Westside @ Feb 11 2008 said:


> , I'm falling madly in love with Linkiboy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In ??????????!?? I didn't know you were an alien!


----------



## Westside (Feb 12, 2008)

QUOTE(CockroachMan @ Feb 11 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Westside @ Feb 11 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > , I'm falling madly in love with Linkiboy.
> ...


Meu amigo, isso era Uzbek Linguagem. É escrito em cyrillic.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Feb 12, 2008)

Orc said:


> Westside said:
> 
> 
> > Orc said:
> ...



Let's keep my beautiful screenshot out of this.


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 12, 2008)

QUOTE(Westside @ Feb 11 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Feb 11 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Feb 11 2008 said:
> ...


i can type cyrillic too

???


----------



## CockroachMan (Feb 12, 2008)

QUOTE(Westside @ Feb 11 2008 said:


> QUOTE(CockroachMan @ Feb 11 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Westside @ Feb 11 2008 said:
> ...



You used google translate didn't you!? XP
Now I know one word in uzbek! No idea on how to pronounce it.. 

What was this topic about anyway!?


----------



## Westside (Feb 12, 2008)

Linkiboy said:


> Westside said:
> 
> 
> > Linkiboy said:
> ...


???.



CockroachMan said:


> Westside said:
> 
> 
> > CockroachMan said:
> ...


It's Muhabet, it's actually borrowed from Persian.  It means love.


----------



## Orc (Feb 12, 2008)

QUOTE(Westside @ Feb 12 2008 said:


> It's Muhabet, it's actually borrowed from Persian.Â It means love.



Hopefully your runespeek can be put into RMVX so if BoneMonkey adds you, you speak all your cool runes and shit.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 12, 2008)

no gayspeak ! in my video game we speak the QUEEN'S ENGLISH !


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 12, 2008)

i typed penis in russian


----------



## Orc (Feb 12, 2008)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Feb 12 2008 said:


> i typed penis in russian
> 
> You sure love it, even in any language.


----------



## Westside (Feb 12, 2008)

Асбоб.

There, penis in Uzbek.  My contribution.


----------



## Talaria (Feb 12, 2008)

... Why not just use RPG Maker XP, its the version before it but a little harder to use, but the new version looks great although i can't justify why i would pay US$60 to buy it. Might give the demo a try


----------



## Orc (Feb 12, 2008)

QUOTE(Talaria @ Feb 12 2008 said:


> ... Why not just use RPG Maker XP, its the version before it but a little harder to use, but the new version looks great although i can't justify why i would pay US$60 to *buy* it. Might give the demo a try
> 
> BUY?!


----------



## TheStump (Feb 12, 2008)

QUOTE(Orc @ Feb 12 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Talaria @ Feb 12 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > ... Why not just use RPG Maker XP, its the version before it but a little harder to use, but the new version looks great although i can't justify why i would pay US$60 to *buy* it. Might give the demo a try
> ...



*fixed


Also, the tempcast team could be a group your team rivals or something.  They are like the gary's of pokemon.


----------



## Orc (Feb 12, 2008)

QUOTE(TheStump @ Feb 12 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Orc @ Feb 12 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Talaria @ Feb 12 2008 said:
> ...


Hey Stumpy, any progress on TheStump game?

EDIT: Gary?! mthrnite?!


----------



## TheStump (Feb 12, 2008)

QUOTE(Orc @ Feb 12 2008 said:


> QUOTE(TheStump @ Feb 12 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Orc @ Feb 12 2008 said:
> ...




Not really, but i just had an original idea inspired by an old NES game 'Ufouria'.  I want to develop the idea more, but i may make some sort of prototype in flash and see where that takes it.  As for TheStump game, everything is at a standstill, i am still trying to get hold of Matt Damon for the voice overs.  He has been stuffing me around ATM.

Also, Gary =  mrthnite. Dun Dun DunNNNN! Holy shit, 
*mrthnite is a pokemon masta*


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 12, 2008)

it doesnt look like the american version is coming out any time soon :-( and when it does we have to wait for it to pop up online it could be a week or two ! 

im going to mess with the jap version now


----------



## TheStump (Feb 12, 2008)

^

Cause your scared!

ooohhhhhh! no i didn't


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 12, 2008)

OMG I tried the JAP version for 10 minutes before i uninstalled it 

IMPOSSIABLE unless its in english :-( i guess i have to wait !


----------



## TheStump (Feb 12, 2008)

^

Cause your scared!

ooohhhhhh! no i didn't


----------



## Fiddy101 (Feb 12, 2008)

The Japanese version is quite easy to understand


----------



## cruddybuddy (Feb 12, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Feb 11 2008 said:


> OMG I tried the JAP version for 10 minutes before i uninstalled it
> 
> IMPOSSIABLE unless its in english :-( i guess i have to wait !


Bone, use the English patch and you should be okay. All of the default names (characters, weapons, etc) are in japanese, but you can type over it with English. All of the settings are in English though, so it should be pretty easy to figure out. I've been messing with it some more too and I've been able to get triggers, special effects, and other things to work just fine.


----------



## Dirtie (Feb 12, 2008)

hardly an original idea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tshu and i even started on a gbatemp rpg project in rmxp WAAAAAAAAAAAAAY back
(well way back in relative terms and yeah it died and it was a horrible idea but good luck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Jaejae (Feb 12, 2008)

mthrnite stole my pocketmans?

Do you accept bribes for places in the game? I'm the generic unnoticed forum guy.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 12, 2008)

i tried installing the english patch but very little was in english did i install it wrong ?


----------



## cruddybuddy (Feb 12, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Feb 12 2008 said:


> i tried installing the english patch but very little was in english did i install it wrong ?



Well, all of the menus and options will be English, but the actual alterable fields like names, stats, etc will either be in Japanese, or little squares. Also, the help file is still in Japanese. Post a screenshot and I'll tell you if it is the same as mine.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 12, 2008)

thats it i installed the jap english translation wrong 

how do i install it ?


----------



## cruddybuddy (Feb 12, 2008)

These are the instructions mine came with. Did you get the same one? If not, I will need to "hook you up," whatever that might mean. ;-)


º  º 1.) Install Program                                                            º  º
ÌÍÍ¹                                                                                ÌÍÍ¹
º  º 2.) Replace RPGVXJPN.dll with the English Patched one                          º  º
ÌÍÍ¹                                                                                ÌÍÍ¹
º  º 3.) Replace RPGVX.exe with cracked one                                         º  º
ÌÍÍ¹                                                                                ÌÍÍ¹
º  º 4.) Play and have fun!


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 12, 2008)

i have the FULL JAP VERSION installed please send me the translation 

the one i have sucks ass


----------



## Law (Feb 12, 2008)

Hey BoneMonkey, when you get the translation installed and start work on the game, could I be an NPC? Maybe a weapons shop owner?


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 12, 2008)

Its not easy adding ppl ! I will see what i can do


----------



## cruddybuddy (Feb 12, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Feb 12 2008 said:


> i have the FULL JAP VERSION installed please send me the translation
> 
> the one i have sucks ass



Here is a link to the translation. Just replace the file and enjoy your English version.

By the way, this file is not illegal because you need the full version in order to use it. This is simply a language patch.

http://www.mediafire.com/?f2mmxgz5gu3


----------



## Spikey (Feb 12, 2008)

This kinda reminds me when I used to be active on the ocremix forums a long time ago someone made an ocremix rpg, and it was epic. But that thing was actually released, not just an idea in making. If anything ever came of this and it became a complete game it might also be epic, but until it's finished(and y'know, a reasonable length, not some 5 minutes or so) it is nothing.

Good luck nonetheless though!


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 12, 2008)

woooooot thank you it worked ! going to mess around with it now


----------



## cruddybuddy (Feb 12, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Feb 12 2008 said:


> woooooot thank you it worked ! going to mess around with it now



Cool. Have fun! Let me know if you have any questions on how to do something because I've been messing around with it too.


----------



## Fiddy101 (Feb 12, 2008)

Wow cruddybuddy thanks a lot this makes things so much easier.


----------



## Orc (Feb 12, 2008)

QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Feb 13 2008 said:


> QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Feb 12 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > woooooot thank you it worked ! going to mess around with it now
> ...


EPIC TEAM APPROACHING?!


----------



## Fiddy101 (Feb 12, 2008)

I found this site that has RPG Maker scripts among other things try it out LINK


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 12, 2008)

Behold GENTLEMEN! 

The HRTH Islands


----------



## Orc (Feb 12, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Feb 13 2008 said:


> Behold GENTLEMEN!
> 
> The HRTH Islands


Generic islands are generic.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 12, 2008)

how about now how can i improve it ?


----------



## Orc (Feb 12, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Feb 13 2008 said:


> how about now how can i improve it ?


It looks like you just put random pieces of land, trying out different land types and populated it with trees and shit.
There's no essence of HRTH coming from it. Make it look like something GBAtemp related. I mean a land mass that looks like the GBAtemp guy would look better than this. (Though that would probably suck.)






 I'm still supporting you.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 12, 2008)

ok let me think then


----------



## Fiddy101 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Ace with his airship and sinkhead with his boat defending teh GBAtemp from n00bs




w00w an attack from n00bs Ace goes to help out his friend sinkhead





Ace drops his Banhammer on the n00bs




GBAtemp is again safe from n00bs




Random Islands*


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 12, 2008)

HRTH Islands


----------



## Agjsdfd (Feb 12, 2008)

BOAH, awesome,
still using RPGM2k3 now and then.
It has quite same funtions, but VX is million times better, so far my impression...


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 12, 2008)

ackk the database is in jap i ahve no idea how to add monsters lol


----------



## Agjsdfd (Feb 12, 2008)

hehe, lol, just keep trying, look back on XP and see where the functions were.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Feb 12, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Feb 12 2008 said:


> ackk the database is in jap i ahve no idea how to add monsters lol


Just make it a text adventure like Cruddy Quest RPG .002.


----------



## Fiddy101 (Feb 12, 2008)

I made my own spritesheet well I just modified an existing one but stil I don't know how to add it to the game does anybody know ?


----------



## cruddybuddy (Feb 12, 2008)

QUOTE(Fiddy101 @ Feb 12 2008 said:


> I made my own spritesheet well I just modified an existing one but stil I don't know how to add it to the game does anybody know ?



Yes, pick TOOLS > RESOURCE MANAGER. Then pick the type of graphics and choose IMPORT.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 12, 2008)

lol


----------



## Law (Feb 12, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Feb 12 2008 said:


> ackk the database is in jap i ahve no idea how to add monsters lol



Really Bonemonkey? Doesn't seem too bad to me.

The only problem bits are "attribute" and "status". Attributes you can rename in the system tab, I'm guessing it's things like Fire, Ice, Holy, Dark, etc.

"Status" is the States tab, you can pretty much guess at them and rename them in English :/.








Click Array Size to increase the limit from 30 to whatever.

Then you just go to Enemy Groups, put them in a group, click apply, then put them in the "Encounter" part of the map properties.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 12, 2008)

muahaha


----------



## Law (Feb 12, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Feb 12 2008 said:


> muahaha



Weegees HP should be over nine thousand.

He should also be the super secret final boss that you can only fight after killing Sakurai.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Feb 12, 2008)

Is there any possibilities that there will be a better patch in the future?

So I might get the japanese one right now.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 12, 2008)

ok i have a new problem for some reason i can't save the changes i make t monsters how do i save that  ?


----------



## cruddybuddy (Feb 12, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Feb 12 2008 said:


> ok i have a new problem for some reason i can't save the changes i make t monsters how do i save thatÂ ?



Change your screen resolution to 1280 X 1024.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Feb 12, 2008)

Is there any way, I can change those tribute thingys?
How am I suppose to know what is what o.O =>http://img232.imageshack.us/img232/2238/jkmu8.jpg


----------



## Law (Feb 12, 2008)

QUOTE(Kamui101 @ Feb 12 2008 said:


> Is there any way, I can change those tribute thingys?
> How am I suppose to know what is what o.O =>http://img232.imageshack.us/img232/2238/jkmu8.jpg



You mean Attribute and Status resistance?


Attributes can be changed in the System Tab, just take everything out and put new things in (Fire, Ice, Lightning, Water, Holy, Darkness, etc.)

Status effects are changed in the "states" tab, you can pretty much just guess what each one does and rename them accordingly.

By looking at the icons and restrictions I took a guess at what the Status' were.







I left 3 untranslated, the bottom two are "Intelligence Up" and "Intelligence Down". Not sure about the top one.


Not sure about the attributes, nothing to guess on, but that's in the system tab for anybody who feels like google translating.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 12, 2008)

QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Feb 12 2008 said:


> QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Feb 12 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > ok i have a new problem for some reason i can't save the changes i make t monsters how do i save thatÂ ?
> ...



i cant my pc only goes the maximum of 1028 764 :-( what do i do now ?


----------



## Law (Feb 12, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Feb 12 2008 said:


> QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Feb 12 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Feb 12 2008 said:
> ...



Your resolution shouldn't matter, did you click Apply on the database before you closed it? Or did you get an error message?


----------



## cruddybuddy (Feb 12, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Feb 12 2008 said:


> QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Feb 12 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Feb 12 2008 said:
> ...



So you don't have OK, CANCEL, and APPLY buttons on the bottom?
Well, you might be missing some of the fields then, but you can always accept your settings by pressing ENTER.


----------



## Law (Feb 12, 2008)

QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Feb 12 2008 said:


> QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Feb 12 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Feb 12 2008 said:
> ...



I just went into 1028 x 764, I see them fine, Bonemonkey probably didn't realise that they were there.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 12, 2008)

im on 1028 x 768 and my screen cuts them off for some reason :-(


----------



## Law (Feb 12, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Feb 12 2008 said:


> im on 1028 x 768 and my screen cuts them off for some reason :-(



Can you move the window higher up so they don't cut off? Otherwise just press enter like cruddybuddy said.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 12, 2008)

ahhh enter let me try that


----------



## cruddybuddy (Feb 12, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Feb 12 2008 said:


> im on 1028 x 768 and my screen cuts them off for some reason :-(



Yeah, mind cuts them off too. I don't know why. I have had to change my resolution in order to use the program.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 12, 2008)

dont worry the enter trick worked woooot


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm pretty sure you can also somehow make a virtual 1280x1024, and then just scroll with the mouse.


----------



## Mewgia (Feb 12, 2008)

can I be your bidoof party member


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 12, 2008)

im just messing around with the program i wont make a game until the usa version is out


----------



## cruddybuddy (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm about to release Cruddy Quest ver .002. But does anyone know how to change the Main Title Background?

Okay, it's a bit bigger than .001. Download the first link if you've already downloaded the .001 version.

It's only 1 MB.
http://www.mediafire.com/?dkin1cqhmoj

Download the second link if you've never downloaded Cruddy Quest RPG before.

It's about 36 MB.
http://www.mediafire.com/?7d3vswjgmxm

Let me know what you think.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 13, 2008)

well im done for now i will have to wait till the english version is out :-(


----------



## Law (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Feb 13 2008 said:


> well im done for now i will have to wait till the english version is out :-(



I'm sure it'll be out soon, isn't it meant to come out this month?


----------



## cruddybuddy (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Feb 12 2008 said:


> well im done for now i will have to wait till the english version is out :-(



Why? I have the same version as you and look at how much I've gotten done.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 13, 2008)

rofl best rpg out there


----------



## Law (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Feb 13 2008 said:


> I'm about to release Cruddy Quest ver .002. But does anyone know how to change the Main Title Background?
> 
> Okay, it's a bit bigger than .001. Download the first link if you've already downloaded the .001 version.
> 
> ...



1) Whose Tombstone is that?
2) Why is the ground floating?


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 13, 2008)

every good rpg has a section of floating ground. duh. 

now... programming... anywhere i can find how to learn ruby? or isnt that important? the last version i used was rpgXP.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE(Law @ Feb 12 2008 said:


> QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Feb 13 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm about to release Cruddy Quest ver .002. But does anyone know how to change the Main Title Background?
> ...



Play the game and uncover the mysteries for yourself!


----------



## Westside (Feb 13, 2008)

What EXACT date does the English Version come out?


----------



## Law (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Feb 13 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Law @ Feb 12 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Feb 13 2008 said:
> ...



I bet the tombstone doesn't even have an event set to it.


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 13, 2008)

Cruddy.

Best. RPG. Ever.

Please include me sometime


----------



## Westside (Feb 13, 2008)

Cool game crudy, much better than version 1.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks guys. And why wouldn't there be an event for a tombstone? That would be a sittle opportunity to pass up.


----------



## Twiffles (Feb 13, 2008)

That was great, we should have a sign up on who should be in it. XD
I got through the forest of hell on my first try, then again I dunno.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE(Twiffles @ Feb 12 2008 said:


> That was great, we should have a sign up on who should be in it. XD
> I got through the forest of hell on my first try, then again I dunno.



Did you do the well and all the cut scenes?


----------



## Twiffles (Feb 13, 2008)

I got to the well, then stopped because I got confused. >_>


----------



## Westside (Feb 13, 2008)

I got to the forest clown.  Then gave up.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 13, 2008)

its animated this is for a quest in my game 

those are not the final sprites in the game


----------



## cruddybuddy (Feb 13, 2008)

Ha-ha, that's funny. Where did you get the house and scenery?


----------



## Fiddy101 (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Feb 13 2008 said:


> Ha-ha, that's funny. Where did you get the house and scenery?



That's what I wanted to ask I haven't seen a single good house most of them are small villages.


----------



## Law (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE(Fiddy101 @ Feb 13 2008 said:


> QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Feb 13 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Ha-ha, that's funny. Where did you get the house and scenery?
> ...



Houses are a bit trickier, due to everything on page one being an Autotile, it's hard to find what is used for what.





Within the red circle, top row is for the roofs, bottom row is for houses, just pick one from the bottom row and draw a square with it, pick one from the top row and draw a rectangle on the top of the "house" for a "roof".




@BoneMonkey

I think there are ways to make an image appear on screen and then zoom in.


----------



## Orc (Feb 13, 2008)

Downloading Cruddy Quest 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





... dun dun dun...


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 13, 2008)

i made the houses my self  using titles its easy


----------



## Law (Feb 13, 2008)

CruddyBuddy, 0.002 was way too short and easy :/. I didn't even have to backpedal in the forest, I just guessed the way.

Make it longer next time!


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 13, 2008)

here is my first town


----------



## jgu1994 (Feb 13, 2008)

Looks awesome bonemonkey. Are you still using the jap version or did the english one come out already?


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 13, 2008)

still using the jap version with the english patch which is ok for mapping but everything else sucks


----------



## cruddybuddy (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Feb 13 2008 said:


> still using the jap version with the english patch which is ok for mapping but everything else sucks



What do you mean? You can do pleanty with it. You just have to experiment. Let me know if you want the CQRPG .002 file so you can see how I did some of the events stuff.


----------



## Westside (Feb 14, 2008)

I have to say VX is indeed a downgrade from XP in some parts.  2 layer mapping is a brutal concept.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 14, 2008)

i uninstalled everything and deleted everything the progblem is witht he jap version items are useless ! 

so everything is gone 

i will wait until the english version out


----------



## GameDragon (Feb 14, 2008)

I didn't know Enterbrain still made new RPG Makers. I thought RMXP was the last one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have a little RPG Maker knowlegde so I guess I should try out these new ones and see whats up with those.


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Feb 13 2008 said:


> i uninstalled everything and deleted everything the progblem is witht he *jap* version items are useless !
> 
> so everything is gone
> 
> i will wait until the *english* version out


dont you mean the white bigoted cracker version


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Feb 13 2008 said:


> QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Feb 13 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > i uninstalled everything and deleted everything the progblem is witht he *jap* version items are useless !
> ...




link i do hope your kidding


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Feb 13 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Feb 13 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Feb 13 2008 said:
> ...


bone i do hope you get the reference


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Feb 13 2008 said:


> QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Feb 13 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Feb 13 2008 said:
> ...




nope im slow and btw 






weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 14, 2008)

win


----------



## cruddybuddy (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(Westside @ Feb 13 2008 said:


> I have to say VX is indeed a downgrade from XP in some parts.Â 2 layer mapping is a brutal concept.



True, but not having text facemaps is brutal.


----------



## Westside (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Feb 14 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Westside @ Feb 13 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > I have to say VX is indeed a downgrade from XP in some parts.Â 2 layer mapping is a brutal concept.
> ...








 ,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , wait are you serious?

Well, I can somewhat understand, cuz it feels a lot cooler seeing the person's face, however, the game itself should be more important.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(Westside @ Feb 13 2008 said:


> QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Feb 14 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Westside @ Feb 13 2008 said:
> ...



Well for me, it's all about storytelling and making the player laugh. If I cannot use visual aids such as the faces, then I lose a lot of that humor. Take the "well scene" for instance. Part of the humor is when you see the guy's face.


----------



## Westside (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Feb 14 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Westside @ Feb 13 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Feb 14 2008 said:
> ...


It would be better if they added expressions in this version, I don't think it would've been too hard.  Especially when they are selling it for 60 som.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 14, 2008)

you can do expressions in vx


----------



## Westside (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Feb 14 2008 said:


> you can do expressions in vx


How'd you do that?


----------



## Talaria (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(Westside @ Feb 14 2008 said:


> QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Feb 14 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > you can do expressions in vx
> ...



Think about it really hard and with _"tiny"_ bit of magic you can do anything


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 14, 2008)

RPG maker VX doesnt come with EVERYTHING but with a little paint skills you can make any kind of game you want 

i went here they have tons of cool stuff to download 

http://www.rpgrevolution.com/resource/index.php


----------



## Fiddy101 (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Feb 14 2008 said:


> RPG maker VX doesnt come with EVERYTHING but with a little paint skills you can make any kind of game you want
> 
> i went here they have tons of cool stuff to download
> 
> http://www.rpgrevolution.com/resource/index.php



I know I made a quick game too I'll post it up later.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Feb 14, 2008)

Just so you know, I started a separate thread for Cruddy Quest RPG because technically it's off topic.

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=75305


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 15, 2008)

ok some idiot says he has the english version already 


http://img228.imageshack.us/img228/580/abilityph2.png

but i think he is lying


----------



## Dirtie (Feb 15, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Feb 15 2008 said:


> ok some idiot says he has the english version already
> 
> 
> http://img228.imageshack.us/img228/580/abilityph2.png
> ...


Anyone can edit the stuff in the database so it's in English, then use a fancy font for menu text (which I guarantee won't be default when the English version is released).


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 16, 2008)

Presenting........................ BONEMONKEY !

Sprite


----------



## GameDragon (Feb 16, 2008)

Now thats an awesome sprite. Did you do that yourself BM?


----------



## Fiddy101 (Feb 16, 2008)

BoneMonkey's sprite ingame


----------



## Westside (Feb 16, 2008)

that looks epic.


----------



## Fiddy101 (Feb 16, 2008)

QUOTE(Westside @ Feb 17 2008 said:


> that looks epic.



No dickpenis ???

This means that you must be serious


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 16, 2008)

rofl no i didnt make it a friend of mines did also here is a face if you want it


----------



## Fiddy101 (Feb 17, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Feb 17 2008 said:


> rofl no i didnt make it a friend of mines did also here is a face if you want it



Yes I needed a better quality face.

Maybe you're friend can hook us up with some more sprites ?


----------



## cubin' (Feb 17, 2008)

Awesome idea bonemonkey! 

Maybe use an older version of some sort of rpgmaker? Easier and it still looks ok.


----------



## GameDragon (Feb 17, 2008)

I say using an older version would be a better idea also.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 17, 2008)

Face Expressions


----------



## Talaria (Feb 17, 2008)

That is teh hawtn3ss, the rpg vx possiblilties are infinity + 1


----------



## Osaka (Feb 17, 2008)

so bonemonkey? are you going through with it to make a GBAtemp RPG?


----------



## Orc (Feb 17, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Feb 17 2008 said:


> rofl no i didnt make it a friend of mines did also here is a face if you want it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jgu1994 (Feb 17, 2008)

The faces do look awesome BM.


----------



## Law (Feb 17, 2008)

BoneMonkey, any news on the English version? I'm waiting on it too :/.


----------



## Fiddy101 (Feb 18, 2008)

QUOTE(Law @ Feb 17 2008 said:


> BoneMonkey, any news on the English version? I'm waiting on it too :/.



lol you are funny


----------



## Westside (Feb 18, 2008)

QUOTE(Fiddy101 @ Feb 18 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Law @ Feb 17 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > BoneMonkey, any news on the English version? I'm waiting on it too :/.
> ...


Hows that funny?  Enterbrain has promised us a full English Version of the RPG maker in Feb, we have yet to even know the date of release.


----------



## Fiddy101 (Feb 18, 2008)

QUOTE(Westside @ Feb 18 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Fiddy101 @ Feb 18 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Law @ Feb 17 2008 said:
> ...



No its because BoneMonkey is suspended so he can't reply  :'(


----------



## Westside (Feb 18, 2008)

QUOTE(Fiddy101 @ Feb 18 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Westside @ Feb 18 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Fiddy101 @ Feb 18 2008 said:
> ...


I see, I hope he learns his lesson.  Not a bad guy, but can be annoying at times.


Says the guy (Testwide) who yells donkeyballs and dickpenis all the time....


----------



## Fiddy101 (Feb 18, 2008)

QUOTE(Westside @ Feb 18 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Fiddy101 @ Feb 18 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Westside @ Feb 18 2008 said:
> ...



donkeypenisballsdick


----------



## cubin' (Feb 18, 2008)

Why did he get suspended?


----------



## laminaatplaat (Feb 18, 2008)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Feb 18 2008 said:


> Why did he get suspended?



He was talking about Fruit and stuff

this: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=75555&hl=


flames where everywhere


----------



## Agjsdfd (Feb 20, 2008)

Is the english version out yet?


----------



## juggernaut911 (Feb 22, 2008)

QUOTE(Orc @ Feb 11 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Feb 12 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Lay off the damn Quote Button for a while guys, geez.
> ...


testing area should have roms!


----------



## Westside (Feb 22, 2008)

QUOTE(juggernaut911 @ Feb 22 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Orc @ Feb 11 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Feb 12 2008 said:
> ...


Quote pyramid FTW!!!





 We're destroying BM's thread.


----------



## Talaria (Feb 28, 2008)

1 day left (or 2 for some) for EB to release the game...will they...delay....who knows?


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 28, 2008)

i dont see a english release anywhere guys :-( might have been delayed


----------



## Fiddy101 (Feb 29, 2008)

*RPG MAKER VX English version is Out*

http://www.rpgrevolution.com/news/022008/2901.php


----------



## Hyperlisk_ (Feb 29, 2008)

Yep, it's out, I've already "bought" my copy.


----------



## Law (Feb 29, 2008)

Hyperlisk_ said:
			
		

> Yep, it's out, I've already "bought" my copy.



Could you hook me up with the name of the "shop" you "purchased" this from?


----------



## Hyperlisk_ (Feb 29, 2008)

Nope, it's still private.


----------



## Westside (Feb 29, 2008)

Anyone know how to make an auto or parallel event stop? Like a character wakes up, talks to himself, and gets out of bed.  I got to the part where the character talks to himself, but after that it just seems to go on an infinite loop about the dialog.


----------



## Hyperlisk_ (Feb 29, 2008)

Set a switch, then in the event, have a new page be active when the switch is set.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 29, 2008)

Cruddy buddy informed me that the english version is out 

i have tested it for about a hour and i have to say not only is it in english but it has alot more stuff then the jap version we were all using 

also now all inventory items are in english :-)


If you go to the offical site you can download it 
http://tkool.jp/products/rpgvx/eng/download.html

BUT it will only work for 30 days ... unless you have the crack for it :-)


----------



## InternHertz (Feb 29, 2008)

Yay thank you, I'll try it all day tomorrow =)


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 29, 2008)

Im going to make a new topic soon with how to properly install and do everything needed to play with this cause this topic is way out of control


also what is RPG maker RTP ? you can download that from the site also ?


----------



## Law (Feb 29, 2008)

BoneMonkey said:
			
		

> Im going to make a new topic soon with how to properly install and do everything needed to play with this cause this topic is way out of control
> 
> 
> also what is RPG maker RTP ? you can download that from the site also ?



The RTP is pretty much just the pictures. (Battler Images, Tilesets, etc).


And I'm guessing the japanese "crack" won't work on the English trial?


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 29, 2008)

yep thats how mines is cracked lol


----------



## Law (Feb 29, 2008)

BoneMonkey said:
			
		

> yep thats how mines is cracked lol



Oh, awesome, I thought I read something about it having to be a different crack somewhere.


*Gives Bonemonkey some Bacon*


----------

